# A baby



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

So the other day I was feeding my fish and noticed I have a baby black skirted tetra in my tank. I have one adult black skirt. How is this possible??


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Some fish can store sperm for later uses. Your adult could be a girl.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

I just find it odd. I haven't had more than one in over a year. I have probably had this fish for 3 to 4 years. It is one of my older ones lol. Two days after I found the baby my old gold gourami died. A gift I think.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok then I have no idea then. But can you tell us some info? Like how big is the tank, other fish, that sort of stuff.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Its a 46 gallon bow front with a red tail shark, now two black skirted tetras, one clown loach, 2 kuhli loaches, 3 black neon tetras, 3 harlequin rasboras, and a bistle nose pleco, and one american flah fish


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

How big is the baby?


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Mayby a quarter inch or smaller. I thought it was a piece of leaf floating around when I first saw it.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you recently get any new plants? Any other types of tetras in the tank?

Brian, egg layers dont store sperm only livebearers do.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

no, I got and anubis about six months ago or so.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Did you recently get any new plants? Any other types of tetras in the tank?
> 
> Brian, egg layers dont store sperm only livebearers do.


Thanks I did not know that. I only knew some types of fish did it.
I have one final theory for how the fish got in your tank. The fish came on with the plant and he was not getting very much food so he grew VERY slowly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What all is in the tank, fish wise? Pics of the setup and the little one?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow that is a mystery! How exciting! I'm also really surprised the shark or any of the others didn't eat it!


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

LisaF316 said:


> no, I got and anubis about six months ago or so.


Anyone correct me if I'm wrong, please!

Black skirt tetra eggs hatch in 1-3 days, so it's unlikely that the eggs were on the anubis, hatched, and has taken 6 months to get that small. With the other fish in the tank, is it possible that it's not a tetra?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

welok said:


> Anyone correct me if I'm wrong, please!
> 
> Black skirt tetra eggs hatch in 1-3 days, so it's unlikely that the eggs were on the anubis, hatched, and has taken 6 months to get that small. With the other fish in the tank, is it possible that it's not a tetra?


Meh, it was only a theory. I sorta knew that was highly unlikely myself. She does have black neons, though. It could be onr of them.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

big b said:


> Meh, it was only a theory. I sorta knew that was highly unlikely myself. She does have black neons, though. It could be onr of them.


And a good theory too! I looked up the hatching time trying to add to the theory, but with them hatching in 1-3 days (as per a google search)...  I thought the eggs would take longer to hatch, as the only eggs I'm familiar with are ducks and chickens from the farm I was raised on.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The only eggs I'm familiar with, are scrambled


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Its a 46 gallon bow front with a red tail shark, now two black skirted tetras, one clown loach, 2 kuhli loaches, 3 black neon tetras, 3 harlequin rasboras, and a bistle nose pleco, and one american flag fish. I put pics up in the members gallery.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure its tetra. I will try to get a better pic of it.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

Here it is, to the right.


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

most likely it is either a black neon or a rasbora...if the body is kind of laterally compressed i would say rasbora...


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

after looking at the pic it is certainly a black skirt..


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

That's definitely a baby blackskirt. Maybe it just hid so well that you never saw it until now, that would explain why it didn't get eaten by the other fish.


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

That wouldn't be a surprise, if I had two adults and not just one. LOL


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

So how did it get in the tank? I have NO idea!!!! It is driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

now you know how i feel lol, i just love it when surprise fish show up.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I still think it could have been an egg.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Did you ever have more than one adult black skirt in there?


----------



## LisaF316 (May 5, 2012)

its been a long time but yah, I started out with 3 of them. This one is actually the last of my original fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tetras grow slow. Ive an emperor that is about six months old and one fourth the size of the parents. Could easily have hatched there,


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

majerah1 said:


> Tetras grow slow. Ive an emperor that is about six months old and one fourth the size of the parents. Could easily have hatched there,


So most likely, Brian's theory was right! Go Brian!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------

